# Hi



## tim k (Aug 7, 2008)

I just wanted to say hi.

I am far from a pro, but I love to spend a Sunday tending to the smoker and having a cold beer.

I have gained a lot of knowledge from this great site already and hope to maybe share some along the way.


----------



## bassman (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.  Keep reading and asking questions and you'll be a pro in no time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 8, 2008)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!! been say'n that ALOT lately.

Welcome to the site, and i'm just down the road from ya,  Nevada.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad to have you as part of the SMF. Sounds like you're learning from reading the different forums, good idea my friend.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the site from another Iowan, Tim.....Tama/Toledo area here.....good to see more and more Iowegians learning the fine art of smoking meats!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you. This place is Smokin...


----------



## lawdog (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome Tim, your gonna love it here. Don't pass up the 5-day ecourse.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 8, 2008)

Greetings Tim, 
I have IOWA envy now! 
Does every person in Iowa A. have smoker, B. belong to SMF??
Just within the past few weeks with all the peeps joining, your next gathering will have twice as many bellies in the picture...eweeeee!!

Smoke on IOWA!!
Happy smokes


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome Tim  K.


----------



## seboke (Aug 9, 2008)

Great to have ya here with us Tim, welcome aboard!


----------



## tim k (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.

I "thought" I knew how to run a smoker pretty well until I started reading all of your posts.

This site has so much info that it is endless.

I am sure I will have a lot of questions as I go along and I will be able to "really" make some great BBQ.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome Tim k lots of good stuff here....jump on in ...keep the smoke out of your eyes ...read, chat , ask ive done all three and have had great help from all welcome


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like you are gonna fit in here just fine. Definitely ask questions. Everybody here is so friendly and willing to help. Look forward to hearing about your next smoke.


----------

